
Inmate secretly films for years in Florida prison showing its danger, squalor - gscott
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/special-reports/florida-prisons/article235623292.html
======
ecf
The only impression I get from this video is that it’s dangerous and in
squalor because of the way inmates treat it and each other.

Which isn’t surprising. Ya know, they’re probably in prison for a reason.

~~~
Fjolsvith
If inmates are allowed to live in squalor and treat each other badly, its the
fault of prison staff. I've been in state and federal prisons and numerous
jails. Where staff maintain control, conditions for inmates are decent.

